# So who has been to 888 reptiles?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Me and graham travelled there, got amazing lost, and got soaked!!!

I have used their site for mail orders, but had never been there before.

Anyway, so who has been there? It seemed very empty? but maybe this was 

beaucse it was a sunday?


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Didnt even know they had a shop lol

where abouts is it???


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cambridge.. 


zukomonitor said:


> Didnt even know they had a shop lol
> 
> where abouts is it???


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

not too far from me! Did they have a good invert section??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

to be honest they had hardly anything, compared to what they have on their site 



Jamie said:


> not too far from me! Did they have a good invert section??


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

many spiders tho? roughly?


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> cambridge..


cheers

bit too far for me though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i think 2/3 invert vivs.
i woudl say about 20 vivs at most. (all vivs..)
day geckos, leos, tegue, ackie, sudan plated, some snakes, err 
a rough green snake, a couple of frogs, i think that was it.


Jamie said:


> many spiders tho? roughly?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Im sure they could order in anything you wanted that they didnt have?
our local shop has less than 20 vivs of livestock lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, well im used to jap koi!!
which i love, but it takes AGES to get there 


DeanThorpe said:


> Im sure they could order in anything you wanted that they didnt have?
> our local shop has less than 20 vivs of livestock lol


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Jap koi is awesome! 

well worth the 32 mile round trip i have to make to get there!!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

just going off topic, is the site good for mail orders? :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Esfa said:


> just going off topic, is the site good for mail orders? :2thumb:


Fantastic, ordered many times with them. Great value, fast delivery...I cant fault them


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> to be honest they had hardly anything, compared to what they have on their site


That is because there's a separate section housing lot's of reptiles that isn't open to the public. I think it might be their reserve or mail order section, which is probably where the majority of their business comes from. I have to say they were very helpful when it came to advice on housing Cresties.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ahh that might explain it!!
i went to see their cresties, and leos, and i have to admit i did see a stunning leo.. but not much, compared to the site.. 
lots of wood bark etc etc though.


TtotheC said:


> That is because there's a separate section housing lot's of reptiles that isn't open to the public. I think it might be their reserve or mail order section, which is probably where the majority of their business comes from. I have to say they were very helpful when it came to advice on housing Cresties.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> ahh that might explain it!!
> i went to see their cresties, and leos, and i have to admit i did see a stunning leo.. but not much, compared to the site..
> lots of wood bark etc etc though.


But I see that as a good thing. If the equipments on show more then the reptiles themselves then I reckon they've got their priorities right when it comes to their husbandry. Apparently they'd gotten Cresties in about two or three weeks back and they went out just as quickly. So as far as the Cresties are concerned you really need to get your foot in the door before the next batch arrive. It's the same story I've had with a couple of reptile shops.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i see, i dont need them  i breed them, but i wanted a nose! lol 
i guess we got what we went for, crickets and so on, its just i thought, *silly me* that what was on their site, woudl be on show 


TtotheC said:


> But I see that as a good thing. If the equipments on show more then the reptiles themselves then I reckon they've got their priorities right when it comes to their husbandry. Apparently they'd gotten Cresties in about two or three weeks back and they went out just as quickly. So as far as the Cresties are concerned you really need to get your foot in the door before the next batch arrive. It's the same story I've had with a couple of reptile shops.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

They are currently revamping it all aren't they? Well, they were last time I went. Got loads more vivs and things... but cut down the fishy section


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aaaaa i seeeeeeeeee..
they have 2 tanks, with soe clown fish in 


AshMashMash said:


> They are currently revamping it all aren't they? Well, they were last time I went. Got loads more vivs and things... but cut down the fishy section


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i see, i dont need them  i breed them, but i wanted a nose! lol
> i guess we got what we went for, crickets and so on, its just i thought, *silly me* that what was on their site, woudl be on show



And some of us press our little noses up against the windows, sigh, and then get told off for scaring the live stock. :lol2: I've only ever seen one really decent display type reptile shop in my travels and that was in Camden. I haven't even seen a Cresty in real life, what a sad life I lead.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> aaaaa i seeeeeeeeee..
> they have 2 tanks, with soe clown fish in


Yeh, the little room on the left hand side used to be the reptile bit... though now its all out near the back of the shop on the left there, yes?

Only two tanks?! :O They had still more than that when I went... hopefully they wont get rid of them all


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> I've only ever seen one really decent display type reptile shop in my travels and that was in Camden.


Really?! As in Kings?!


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Really?! As in Kings?!


Yep, I do believe that's the place. They had a lot of animals on display upstairs, especially the various species of Day Geckos, but the last time I went in was well over a year and a half ago.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> Yep, I do believe that's the place. They had a lot of animals on display upstairs, especially the various species of Day Geckos, but the last time I went in was well over a year and a half ago.


All the animals they have for sale are on display I believe, yes, plus some others that aren't. But its only one small room, would hardly say its the best I have been to in terms of displays, lol. Nice shop though. And yes, lots of day geckos!


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> All the animals they have for sale are on display I believe, yes, plus some others that aren't. But its only one small room, would hardly say its the best I have been to in terms of displays, lol. Nice shop though. And yes, lots of day geckos!


Hmmm, I remember it being something like a room and a half with a fair amount of animals on display. Maybe it's down sized since last I've been? Or I could just be suffering from 'misty eyed memory syndrome'.  I almost ended up trying for a job there but I couldn't warrant living in London for £150 a week.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> Hmmm, I remember it being something like a room and a half with a fair amount of animals on display. Maybe it's down sized since last I've been? Or I could just be suffering from 'misty eyed memory syndrome'.  I almost ended up trying for a job there but I couldn't warrant living in London for £150 a week.


Haha, possibly 

You walk in, and on the main level, where the cash desk is, is some dry goods. You walk through there to the back, up 4 stairs or so, and into one room with not much space, and quite a few vivs, lol. 

Down stairs, under everything, is the fishy part, with a couple rooms. 

Ah that would have been cool  But yes, london is hellishly expensive... £115 a week for me in my place, plus bills.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> And some of us press our little noses up against the windows, sigh, and then get told off for scaring the live stock. :lol2: I've only ever seen one really decent display type reptile shop in my travels and that was in Camden. I haven't even seen a Cresty in real life, what a sad life I lead.



:O :O :O


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> :O :O :O


I know...shocking isn't it? There's been youtube clips, pics and this place, yet every time I've walked into a reptile shop they've been sold out.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, awwwwwwwwwww


TtotheC said:


> I know...shocking isn't it? There's been youtube clips, pics and this place, yet every time I've walked into a reptile shop they've been sold out.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, possibly
> 
> You walk in, and on the main level, where the cash desk is, is some dry goods. You walk through there to the back, up 4 stairs or so, and into one room with not much space, and quite a few vivs, lol.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's changed since I last went in. There was a small area with vivs in opposite the cash desk itself so maybe that's been converted into an equipment section? And a similar sized little off shoot in the other room.

Depends on where your willing to live. My Polish ex came over a year before it all became legal and was doing one of these dodgy sandwich delivery jobs around Soho. Anyhow she managed to find a place for £50 a week, the only problem being that it was a very rough area and there'd be used heroin needles dropped down the communal toilet from time to time.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> lol, awwwwwwwwwww


Possibly the single most patronising awwwwwwwwwww in the history of humanity? It would of been less painful had you A) Not included a LOL and B) Displayed the fact you have 23 of the cute little buggers in your possession. :blowup::smile:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> Sounds like it's changed since I last went in. There was a small area with vivs in opposite the cash desk itself so maybe that's been converted into an equipment section? And a similar sized little off shoot in the other room.
> 
> Depends on where your willing to live. My Polish ex came over a year before it all became legal and was doing one of these dodgy sandwich delivery jobs around Soho. Anyhow she managed to find a place for £50 a week, the only problem being that it was a very rough area and there'd be used heroin needles dropped down the communal toilet from time to time.


Ah ok, yeh, slightly changed then. Tis not a huge place, but the guys that run it are cool, very nice people. 

Haha, yes, thats true.. and it depends how good you are with your bills... I am currently using my desk lamp as a hand warmer... as its cheaper than putting the whole house heating on (yes... really...). :blush: Only problem is its a little too hot to hold properly


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, yes, thats true.. and it depends how good you are with your bills... I am currently using my desk lamp as a hand warmer... as its cheaper than putting the whole house heating on (yes... really...). :blush: Only problem is its a little too hot to hold properly


You...have...a...whole...house.......in London? I've never managed that, hell I've never even managed a cardboard box. Actually that's a good thing. Moving out of London has opened my eyes up to just how stupidly expensive it is. For instance I went window shopping for houses in Lincoln a few weekends back and I was completely shocked to find a three bedroom town place for £130,000, or to put into London terms that's 2/3rds of a one bedroom place out in Muswell Hill.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sorry it is now 24.... lol


TtotheC said:


> Possibly the single most patronising awwwwwwwwwww in the history of humanity? It would of been less painful had you A) Not included a LOL and B) Displayed the fact you have 23 of the cute little buggers in your possession. :blowup::smile:


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> sorry it is now 24.... lol


That's not helping!:banghead::rotfl:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> You...have...a...whole...house.......in London? I've never managed that, hell I've never even managed a cardboard box. Actually that's a good thing. Moving out of London has opened my eyes up to just how stupidly expensive it is. For instance I went window shopping for houses in Lincoln a few weekends back and I was completely shocked to find a three bedroom town place for £130,000, or to put into London terms that's 2/3rds of a one bedroom place out in Muswell Hill.


haha, sorry, not quite. Me and 3 others (students) rent the first and second floor, and loft room, of a house in camden. We just dont have the basement.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> haha, sorry, not quite. Me and 3 others (students) rent the first and second floor, and loft room, of a house in camden. We just dont have the basement.



Well I guess your landlord needs somewhere to hide the illegal immigrants he/she is trafficking.


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Me and graham travelled there, got amazing lost, and got soaked!!!
> 
> I have used their site for mail orders, but had never been there before.
> 
> ...


Where exactly is it in Cambridge? Ive never heard of a reptile shop in the town, thought the closest was Cambridge Reptiles.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

in ramsey, took me an hour to get there mind, and i live in camb!


soozthecat said:


> Where exactly is it in Cambridge? Ive never heard of a reptile shop in the town, thought the closest was Cambridge Reptiles.


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

Haha crap thats a fair amount of time!!
They have a nice selection there I guess but I dont like the fact they sell animals through the Internet


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, it's the shop in Ramsey??!

I've been there! Just didn't realise what it was called :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol 



neep_neep said:


> Oh, it's the shop in Ramsey??!
> 
> I've been there! Just didn't realise what it was called :lol2:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Jap koi is awesome!
> 
> well worth the 32 mile round trip i have to make to get there!!


 
I agree, went to jap koi the other day, a great shop.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Jap Koi is about 40mins by car closer than 888 but twice as expensive for livestock. I'll buy my Royals and koi's food there, but little else. I do agree though, pretty displays. 120squid for an RP? Taking the pee. Let some other mug pay that.


----------

